# GRAND CAYMAN | Projects & Construction



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

Grand Cayman is the largest and most populated island in the British Overseas Territory of the Cayman Islands. The island's population is around 67,000, as of 2021.

Grand Cayman's economy is very concentrated on offshore banking and tourism. Most development taking place on the island is associated with tourism. Tourism projects tend to be hotels or condominiums (used as second residences). Much of the tourism sector is in George Town, the capital, or in the West End.

For the purposes of this thread, projects on Grand Cayman island may be discussed. Projects on Cayman Brac and Little Cayman, which are much harder to get to and much less populated, can be discussed elsewhere.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

Cardinal Avenue (yes, "Cardinall" instead of "Cardinal") will be pedestrianized between Seafarer's Way and Albert Panton Street in George Town's central business district. Work is expected to be completed in summer 2022.




> *Cardinall Avenue to be closed to vehicles, as George Town upgrade resumes*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





















Cardinall Avenue to be closed to vehicles, as George Town upgrade resumes


Starting 31 Jan., vehicles will no longer be allowed on Cardinall Avenue as work begins to convert the popular street into a pedestrian thoroughfare as part of the ongoing revitalisation of George Town.




www.caymancompass.com


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

Cardinall Avenue pedestrianization

April 20, 2022


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

A hotel proposed for the eastern edge of central George Town, to be called *One GT.*




> *10-storey hotel approved for George Town*
> 
> 
> The Central Planning Authority has given the green light for the construction of an $80 million 10-storey hotel in central George Town.
> ...




















10-storey hotel approved for George Town


The Central Planning Authority has given the green light for the construction of an $80 million 10-storey hotel in central George Town.




www.caymancompass.com


----------



## Dale (Sep 12, 2002)

My wife and I enjoyed our time here. Liked the town. Highlight: swimming with the dolphins.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

Godfrey Nixon Way extension

April 18, 2022


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

Curio Collection by Hilton, on N. Church Street in George Town, is under construction right now.









Project of the Week: Curio Collection by Hilton, Cayman Islands


2022 will see the launch of a stylish new beachfront hotel on the edge of George Town on Grand Cayman, which has just been crowned our latest Project of the Week.



tophotel.news


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

Curio Collection by Hilton
April 19, 2022


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

Curio Collection by Hilton

April 19, 2022


----------



## hseugut (May 24, 2011)

Seven miles beach is dying. Real estae promoters are responsible for the massacre.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

hseugut said:


> Seven miles beach is dying. Real estae promoters are responsible for the massacre.


What do you mean by that? Do you mean the nostalgic version of Seven Mile Beach?


----------



## hseugut (May 24, 2011)

Beach level is alarmingly low. Waves crashing against residence walls.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

hseugut said:


> Beach level is alarmingly low. Waves crashing against residence walls.


I see. Could it be something other than developers? All I saw was cliff rock along that western coast, other than occasional coves and breaks in the rock, such as Smith's Barcadere.


----------



## hseugut (May 24, 2011)

Disappearing Seven Mile Beach goes viral on Facebook - Cayman Marl Road

Hundreds of articles here and there ... Time for a reboot. Take down the walls, move the hotels backwards 100 meters and recreate the upper beach. With sea level rise the situation is more or less hopeless.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

Taking away walls would probably allow for natural sand depositing


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

81 Snooze Lane

April 20, 2022


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

81 Snooze Lane

April 20, 2022


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

81 Snooze Lane

April 20, 2022


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

I came across this link detailing some projects on Grand Cayman.

Cayman Islands Major Capital Projects for 2020 | Cayman Resident


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

Here's an article from 2019 about a tower planned. I'm not sure if it has started or not.




> *Cayman Islands Developer Proposing Iconic Tower*
> 
> 
> The Cayman Islands’ largest real estate firm is proposing the construction of a “five-star” skyscraper that would become the Caribbean’s tallest building, according to local press reports.
> ...


Cayman Islands Developer Proposing Iconic Tower | TravelPulse


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

Here's an office building under construction on Grand Cayman, off of Esterly Tibbetts Highway.










60 Nexus Way | Grand Cayman Commercial Office Space for Lease


----------

